# Simple wooden chess pieces



## Catchwrestler (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm fairly new to woodworking and I really want to start making this set. It doesn't look too difficult. I'm looking to get started right away. Any suggestions on wood type? And what steps to take to make the pieces?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

although not vertical original style pieces, I wouldn't call them simple. they appear to be walnut/maple. they would be started on the lathe, but the tops look like they are an inlayed emblem and a circle. pretty nice inlays. 


someone more inlay knowledgeable will chime in....


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete you profile with first name and location - we don't bite. Ok, some do, but most don't. :wink:

What tools do you have? Which woods are available to you, wherever you are? Do you have a dedicated shop area in which to work on this chess set? You might be able to buy the inlays for the particular pieces and then fashion the round pieces by hand if you don't have a lathe or access to one. It would be time consuming and they likely wouldn't be perfect, though.

Are you wanting to make the board, too? What do you have in the way of clamps, table saw, etc. to cut the wood to size and glue the pieces?

David


----------



## Catchwrestler (Feb 12, 2018)

My name is David and I'm from Portland Oregon. For whatever reason I can't seem figure out how to update my profile. I have a table saw, chop saw, band saw, and various drills and sanders, unfortunately no lathe. Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi David, you might want to check this video out. Izzy Swan makes a lot of drill powered stuff, including this mini-lathe. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Catchwrestler said:


> My name is David and I'm from Portland Oregon. For whatever reason I can't seem figure out how to update my profile. I have a table saw, chop saw, band saw, and various drills and sanders, unfortunately no lathe. Thanks guys much appreciated!


Ah! Interesting... The land of bacon doughnuts, bike lanes and too many bridges eh? Tis a good land, despite the large amount of short comings. 

In the left corner of the screen under the red bar you should see "User CP" click on that you you should find the section called "Edit your details" on the right.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

... also the land of Powell's Bookstore and Voodoo Doughnuts. Those are "must stops" when we are in the area. I think my children are finally outgrowing the doughnuts, but not the bookstore. I am not a doughnut person, but also check out Blue Star doughnuts; there are several around the Portland area.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Catchwrestler said:


> My name is David and I'm from Portland Oregon. For whatever reason I can't seem figure out how to update my profile. I have a table saw, chop saw, band saw, and various drills and sanders, unfortunately no lathe. Thanks guys much appreciated!


Go to the upper right hand corner, David, and you'll see 'User CP'. Click on that and it will take you to the control panel where you can add details.









David


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello and welcome, David. I bought my squares online because I thought they would be cut on a CNC and would be more precise than what I could do. As far as cutting they did good but the wood was terrible as you can see in the picture. The wood they used is ash and walnut. Their choice of wood was good but hard maple would be better.










PS-I think the bad walnut was because it was steamed to get the most out of a board. Steaming makes the white wood turn darker which I don't like.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

hawkeye10 said:


> Hello and welcome, David. I bought my squares online because I thought they would be cut on a CNC and would be more precise than what I could do. As far as cutting they did good but the wood was terrible as you can see in the picture. The wood they used is ash and walnut. Their choice of wood was good but hard maple would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a lot easier to cut 8 strips and glue together, then recut the strips and flip them end for end to make the checker board


----------



## Catchwrestler (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow guys! Thanks for all the input. I think moving forward with this project, I need to buy a cheap wood lathe from Harbor Freight. I know it's not ideal, but I can probably pick one up for $79.99 plus a 20% coupon. I also need to research how to do wood inlays. TimPa brought up a good point about the inlays, they look intricate and time consuming. That's a nice looking chessboard, Catpower. Thanks for the tips. I want to make my own board eventually too. I especially enjoyed everyone's view of Portland. You guys hit the nail on the head lol! Portland is a unique city for sure. Our motto is "Keep Portland Weird." I work right down the road from Voodoo Donuts. That place is popping all day long. And yes we have our shortcomings....they say every rose has its thorns and Portland is nicknamed the Rose City for a reason. Maybe once I get this chess set mapped out and finished I can start selling full sets out of my garage to offset the cost of living here...it aint cheap lol! If you guys have anything additional, please chime in. I'll keep you guys posted on how the project is coming!! Thanks again.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Catchwrestler said:


> Wow guys! Thanks for all the input. I think moving forward with this project, I need to buy a cheap wood lathe from Harbor Freight. I know it's not ideal, but I can probably pick one up for $79.99 plus a 20% coupon. I also need to research how to do wood inlays. TimPa brought up a good point about the inlays, they look intricate and time consuming. That's a nice looking chessboard, Catpower. Thanks for the tips. I want to make my own board eventually too. I especially enjoyed everyone's view of Portland. You guys hit the nail on the head lol! Portland is a unique city for sure. Our motto is "Keep Portland Weird." I work right down the road from Voodoo Donuts. That place is popping all day long. And yes we have our shortcomings....they say every rose has its thorns and Portland is nicknamed the Rose City for a reason. Maybe once I get this chess set mapped out and finished I can start selling full sets out of my garage to offset the cost of living here...it aint cheap lol! If you guys have anything additional, please chime in. I'll keep you guys posted on how the project is coming!! Thanks again.


The Voodoo behind glorious Buckman Field or the one downtown? Downtown scares me so I never really venture too far near it, not to mention the crazy traffic it has. 
If you are just starting out in woodworking then I would suggest holding off on trying to sell things until a while later when you perfect your techniques.


----------

